# Which Blind?



## gpigate (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking at the penthouse and doghouse from Ameristep.  have heard they are a pain to put back in the bag, but isnt everything that comes in a bag?

any recommendations?


----------



## Randy (Jun 5, 2007)

Penthouse is bigger and a differnt type support.  Doghouse is smaller and has spring steel support.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 5, 2007)

Does it have to be one of those 2?? 
how about a...


----------



## Dub (Jun 5, 2007)

Whatcha got to ask yourself first is, "Am I in the mood to wrastle.....".

I say that because that's exactly my experiences with the spring steel type blinds....lots of wrastling and contorting to get 'em folded back up.


----------



## PWalls (Jun 5, 2007)

I have two doghouse and two outhouse blinds. Yes, they can be a pain to put back in and sometimes I might have a little sticking out the top, but for ease of transportation and setup, can't be beat. And, good price on them as well. Just pick a good spot and brush them in. I normally leave them up for a little while.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 5, 2007)

doesnt have to be one  of those two.  under 150 bucks and comparable features and I would consider it.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 5, 2007)

gpigate said:


> doesnt have to be one  of those two.  under 150 bucks and comparable features and I would consider it.



A good hub style blind will run you more than that,, The ASAT blind I posted runs $225.00 and is about the best for the $$$ as you will find. A lot of people compare it to the $400 Double Bull blinds as far a features and quality.


----------



## tyler1 (Jun 6, 2007)

That ASAT would just dissappear sitting on the ground.  If I find the right place I hope to have one this year.


----------



## R G (Jun 6, 2007)

If you follow the directions its a snap to put them up and put them back in the bag.  *Hint* don't lose the directions!


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

https://www.jesseshunting.com/osCommerce/product_info.php/products_id/4138

is that the asat quickie you have pictured?  How does it compare to the ameristeps for taking down and putting up.   They say you can come to a full draw in that thing standing up... with 66" you can stand up and come to a full draw?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 6, 2007)

gpigate said:


> https://www.jesseshunting.com/osCommerce/product_info.php/products_id/4138
> 
> is that the asat quickie you have pictured?  How does it compare to the ameristeps for taking down and putting up.   They say you can come to a full draw in that thing standing up... with 66" you can stand up and come to a full draw?



I'm 72" (6') and can come to full draw standing but you obviously can't be standing at full attention, straight up and draw.. but there is plenty of room. I weight 230lbs and there is enough room in it for 2 grown men, a camera on a tri pod, and stil be able to draw and shoot.
I love the roof opening for dove or duck hunting 





and the backpack carry bag,, you can get the blind and 2 fold up chairs inside the carry bag.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 6, 2007)

I stand corrected,, Cabelas has what looks to be a pretty nice hub style blind for $189.99 called the Full Draw 5x And they are throwing in a free chair.. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat540014&hasJS=true


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

so hub style instead of spring style...


and what about these shoot through panels, is that really advised?  Needless to say I am a tree stand hunter and I am just now getting interested in being able to use a blind.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 6, 2007)

gpigate said:


> so hub style instead of spring style...
> 
> 
> and what about these shoot through panels, is that really advised?  Needless to say I am a tree stand hunter and I am just now getting interested in being able to use a blind.



Definitly a hub style blind.. As far s the shoot through mesh windows,,, I'm still looking in to it.. I have been wanting to take mine out back and see how it does but I just haven't yet.. i'll let you know when I do.
Others have said there was no difference,, or so little that it didn;t matter.. You know you can't shoot mechaanicals through them, right?? FIXED BLADES ONLY


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

yep on the fixed blade, im not a mechanical kind of guy.  Not yet anyways


----------



## diehardawg (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=277914

Check this one out. I bought one last year and let me tell you it is soooo easy to set up and take down.

Great price too, $69.97, so if you don't like hunting out of a blind your not out a lot of money.


----------



## diehardawg (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=321445

Actually this is the one I bought. Almost identical and the same price.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

how about that one..

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=hub+blind&noImage=0

how much did your asat cost ?


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

diehard, i was just looking at that one on sportsmans.... so with blinds is it like other things where sometimes you get what you pay for.  not that I am against putting 70 in a blind, but if I am going to replace it in a year, i might as well put the 140 in it


----------



## Dub (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd spend the $225 and go with the ASAT.  Dang...wish that thing was around last September when I bought my hub blind.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

I am just not sure I can put 225 into a blind.  Most of my season will still be in various stands..... any other recommendations under the 175 mark ?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 6, 2007)

Take a look at this one.  I am going to order one soon.  I bowhunt mainly out of a blind and this one is 70" square at the floor so it has plenty of drawing room for us long armed folks.  It sells for $139.00

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=209088


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

the 8 easy steps sound fun


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 6, 2007)

They open and close like all the hub style blinds.  They are simple.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

how about an ameristep brick house? it is a hub style blind


----------



## Tekken (Jun 6, 2007)

I bought the Double Bull Matrix 360 and have been very happy, its a little pricey but well worth the money, the material isnt shiney and very durrable,plus the warranty is pretty darn good


----------



## gpigate (Jun 6, 2007)

yeah at 400 bucks they better put the deer in front of me too


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 6, 2007)

gpigate said:


> how about an ameristep brick house? it is a hub style blind



Yes it is and a good blind too.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, last blind that is in competition

How about an eastman x5?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260125670810&rd=1&rd=1

They have them out there for 150 buy it now.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 7, 2007)

gpigate said:


> Ok, last blind that is in competition
> 
> How about an eastman x5?
> 
> ...



only 60" high


----------



## gpigate (Jun 7, 2007)

I am only 66" tall.  So i guess a bend in the knees would work  

I thought most shots were taken sitting down in these things.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 7, 2007)

gpigate said:


> I am only 66" tall.  So i guess a bend in the knees would work
> 
> I thought most shots were taken sitting down in these things.



Yep..


----------



## gpigate (Jun 7, 2007)

woah just found the eastman lx5 for 150$  That one is 67" tall and 7 feet in diameter..... I think we may have a winner.


----------



## errdaa (Jun 8, 2007)

OK I give, where did you find the lx5 for $150. The best price I could find is $190.


----------



## gpigate (Jun 8, 2007)

149.99 here
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/index.php?cPath=26_114&osCsid=43b009010fe2de3ce931091cf96ab06a

154.99 here
http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/hunting-blinds-c-53.html?page=2&sort=3a

My wife is the BEST!!!! when it comes to finding things cheap on the internet.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 27, 2007)

*HUB Style*



diehardawg said:


> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=321445
> 
> Actually this is the one I bought. Almost identical and the same price.



Is that one a hub style?  The first one says it is but I didn't see HUB mentioned on the second.


----------



## BIGGUS (Jun 28, 2007)

gpigate said:


> yeah at 400 bucks they better put the deer in front of me too



It's well worth $400 because of it's materials and workmanship. If something happened to my D.B. 360 , I'd just have to suck it up and get another one. There's nothing else on the market like it. Easy and quiet to set, and nearly invisible when properly done, and no trying to figure out which window to look out of.


----------



## Ozzie (Jun 28, 2007)

gpigate said:


> I am only 66" tall.  So i guess a bend in the knees would work
> 
> This is a good point. Be careful making gyrations inside one of these blinds in order to make a shot...you'll throw all your mechanics off. Just bending at the knees can ruin your shot unless you practice that way.
> 
> Of course the ideal weapon for ground blind hunting during bow season is...a crossbow. They are deadly out of a ground blind, you just have to be sure to leave enough room for the limbs to decompress without slapping the side of the blind and throwing your shot off.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 30, 2007)

I will be getting a Matrix before next turkey season.  

Darrell


----------

